# My first balloon tire bike



## pkh1974 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just picked this up today off craigslist.
Its rough but almost all there.
I've been looking for a pre war bike for a while now but I finally settled for post.  Maybe someday I will find a nice pre war.
I don't know what year it is yet or what model.  I am checking out some tanks on ebay.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 12, 2013)

If it is any consolation, the differences between prewar and early postwar bikes for most manufacturers, including Schwinn, are very subtle and would be indistinguishable to 99.9 % of all people.  It is mostly a psychological distinction.


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 12, 2013)

Cool bike! I love the patina.  Might not be a lot of paint left with that much rust, but you'd be surprised at the results you can get with oxalic acid.  Take a look at the before and after in the *Colson clipper project* thread.


----------



## Tin machine (Jul 12, 2013)

*sweet find*

just the way I like them !!! cool find


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 12, 2013)

Perhaps a B6? I don't know if they came with the feather chain guard though. Lucky find with that front hub


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 12, 2013)

is that a tapered kickstand?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 12, 2013)

I see you posted it elsewhere and found it was a whizzer at one point? If that is a tapered kick stand I believe those were one year old 1946.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> I see you posted it elsewhere and found it was a whizzer at one point? If that is a tapered kick stand I believe those were one year old 1946.




It does look like the rear fender is cut out a little. Can't tell from the one pic but I'm thinking more would have been cut out if it was a Wizzer.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 12, 2013)

I would agree with the built as a Whizzer. Not only does it have the cut out on the fender but it has the heavy service wheels. That would also explain why the tank is missing. Looks like you need to buy a Whizzer kit.


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 12, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> I see you posted it elsewhere and found it was a whizzer at one point? If that is a tapered kick stand I believe those were one year old 1946.




Not necessarilly a 46 only...several people have reportedly spotted them on 47s too


----------



## pkh1974 (Jul 13, 2013)

It is a whizzer bike. The kick stand is tapered. Hopefully I can get the crank pulled sometime soon to see what year it is. I will take a closer look at the serial number also.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 13, 2013)

clean it up an throw new tubes and tires on and rides... very nice patina @ RUSTY GOLD!!!


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2013)

There's a lot that I don't know about Whizzers, so I was wondering if there were any possibility that this could be a factory WZ Whizzer? If so, that would be a factory notch in the fender and a factory dimple in the chainstay. Is the brake arm bracket welded to the frame? Would you mind posting the serial number?


----------



## pkh1974 (Jul 14, 2013)

Serial number is B99264. 
There is nothing welded on the frame by the brake arm but the frame has extra metal by the seat post tube. 
I read on another site that the brake arms weren't welded on the earlier whizzer bikes but I don't know if this is considered an early whizzer or not. 
I am looking at some white wall balloon tires on eBay now.
I rode it some last night. I think the rear hub needs a good cleaning and re lube. 
When you brake then try to return pedaling the crank spins freely as if it isn't engaging properly. It doesn't always do this though.


----------



## pkh1974 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got some work done in this bike tonight.
I installed the new white wall tires, rebuilt the rear hub and replaced the bottom bracket.
It looks so much better now and rides a lot better too.


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 18, 2013)

Sahweet! Nice bike!


----------



## pkh1974 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anybody have a matching tank for this?  I don't want to spend a lot. 
Let me know what you have. 
Pat


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 16, 2013)

*i picked up a whizzer 46 today*

i picked up a schwinn planes and trains 1946 whizzer notched frame with the serial number under the crank B**** ill get the exact number tommorow. rear fender was swapped for a cheap one....it sports thick spokes wheels and forewheel drum brake where spraypainted silver


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 17, 2013)

*Deluxe Whizzer tank*



pkh1974 said:


> Anybody have a matching tank for this?  I don't want to spend a lot.
> Let me know what you have.
> Pat




Check your PM inbox


----------

